# As career progresses, Bellator champ Cole Konrad worried little about UFC counterpart



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Cole Konrad spends an alarmingly small amount of time worrying about MMA. Well, outside the cage, anyway.
> 
> While the Bellator heavyweight champion slowly moves up the heavyweight rankings – and looks for his ninth win in nine pro fights when he meets Eric Prindle tonight at Bellator 70 – he actually pays little attention to the sport.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28889/as-...rad-worried-little-about-ufc-counterparts.mma


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This guy sounds a lot like Brock Lesnar.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I'd rather just worry about myself and get my crap done


I would not like to see this guys crap


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lmao, Bellator, much as I enjoy it, is only ever going to be a blip on the radar. 

I think it's great that there are other choices, but Bellator is to UFC what TNA is to WWE (apologies for the wrestling analogy). It'll likely always be around, but there will never be a 'change in tide'.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

What I don't get about Cole Konrad is why he doesn't get himself in better shape. The man has Bitch Tits... I know he's strong and talented..But there is no way he's giving it 100% to his diet. Bottom line is the dude is walking around with about 25-28% body fat....


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> What I don't get about Cole Konrad is why he doesn't get himself in better shape. The man has Bitch Tits... I know he's strong and talented..But there is no way he's giving it 100% to his diet. Bottom line is the dude is walking around with about 25-28% body fat....


He's looked that way since probably before his NCAA days. Doesn't really matter to him I guess. Him and his bitch tits had no problem winning two NCAA D1 titles and a gold medal at the 2005 Pan Ams 

I mean, there are a few great HWs that don't have the most impressive physiques but are totally awesome. Daniel Cormier is a great example, Fedor was also


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Gunt said:


> He's looked that way since probably before his NCAA days. Doesn't really matter to him I guess. Him and his bitch tits had no problem winning two NCAA D1 titles and a gold medal at the 2005 Pan Ams
> 
> I mean, there are a few great HWs that don't have the most impressive physiques but are totally awesome. Daniel Cormier is a great example, Fedor was also


Cormier and Fedor are not big fat sloppy looking men. In fact Konrad looks way worse then Big Country. There is No reason to cut from 300+lbs when it's just pure fat and big Boobies.. I'm disgusted by his overall makeup of a man...He'll most likeely have diabetes or a stroke before 45 years old..


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> Cormier and Fedor are not big fat sloppy looking men. In fact Konrad looks way worse then Big Country. There is No reason to cut from 300+lbs when it's just pure fat and big Boobies.. I'm disgusted by his overall makeup of a man...He'll most likeely have diabetes or a stroke before 45 years old..


It could also be a matter of genetics. Some people have very slow metabolisms.

But when it comes down to it, that extra weight and his "sloppy" image really don't seem to affect his performance in the least bit.

Fedor has always had a bit of a gut, because he admits that he loves eating ice cream often


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

He knows he'll get torn up if he could ever crosses into the UFC. I actually dread watching this guy fight. His weight and build is just plain unprofessional.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I tend to agree. I don't really care about his build, but I think he would get demolished pretty badly in the UFC. He would never be a contender.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I guess the reason I don't like him isn't so much because of his build either (I think it does show he doesn't take this as seriously as he should though). I like Roy Nelson and Ben Rothwell (though he's slimmed lately) fine. It's just that Cole doesn't have any skills standing, and he never progresses. And he kind of laughs about it like it's no big deal. It kind of makes me want to see him get to the UFC and fight someone like Cain that would stuff his take-down and slaughter him for a couple of minutes to humble his dumb a$$.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I beg to differ when it comes to the build cause compared to those guys he's pretty built. As for his standing skills he's got enough of them to take a guy down. If he got a fight in the UFC it probably wouldn't be with Cain right off the bat.


----------

